# Wrens



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I'm no photographer but took these photos today. The nestbox is on the back wall of our house.
Edit: Other photos are too big. I'll try and resize them.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Oh how amazing to capture that. Wrens are such shy creatures, they like hiding in the undergrowth. They are so small too. Well done.

Ca


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I hope this works as I haven't a clue what I'm doing.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

This was a bit of a surprise as we thought they had only hatched a couple of days ago.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

CaGreg said:


> Oh how amazing to capture that. Wrens are such shy creatures, they like hiding in the undergrowth. They are so small too. Well done.
> 
> Ca


Yes Ca, I was so pleased with myself. The parents have been backwards and forwards feeding the brood and have not been to worried about me being in the garden, even when I've been working on the patio which is quite close to the box.
The fledglings are making a lot of noise now and it's attracting the neighbourhood cats. l wish we still had Elsa (avatar) as she would chase them off but wouldn't ever harm the fledglings. 
Lesley.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi and great shots.

Just like to say that I have never known a Wren to nest in a "tit" type of nest box, most unusual.

steve


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Great shots of a fast moving bird. Well done. Must admit I was quite surprised to see the wren in a nest box. They usually prefer a nice thick clump of ivy


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Chigman said:


> Hi and great shots.
> 
> Just like to say that I have never known a Wren to nest in a "tit" type of nest box, most unusual.
> 
> steve


We were surprised, when we saw the male collecting nesting material and taking it in there. We read that the males build several nests and then the female chooses which one she likes best. We weren't expecting it to be ours, so were delighted when we saw them taking food in for the chicks.
We have only heard the chicks for a few days so it was quite a surprise to see them ready to leave the box. 
It seems they've all gone today. I hope they managed to avoid being caught by the cats.


----------

